# Relocating a Props Motion Detector



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool, I'll have to give this a try on some of my props. Thanks for the tut, and nice sized pics


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*That's very cool advice, kid. You wouldn't think such a small sensor would work all that well.*


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Partsman, Thanks. Not sure why my pics always come out so HUGE. Does come in handy for tutorials tough

Rookie, You still here? Yeah the sensor worked very well. It was almost useless inside the part. Way too focused. Once I pulled it out it worked much better, even with the only light coming from a strobe.


----------



## fearmonger (Dec 8, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good, reliable, but inexpensive matt switch, (I think that's waht you call them).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great how-to. Using this you could gain much more control over your motion-sensor props. Thanks 

By the way, what gauge wire did you use for the additional lead?


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, good catch Terra! Sorry about that.  I used 20ga., due to the extremely low voltage. I thing the factory was 18ga.



fearmonger said:


> Can anyone recommend a good, reliable, but inexpensive matt switch, (I think that's waht you call them).


When you say matt switch, do you mean a pressure switch for sticking under a door mat?


----------

